# Kids.......



## Tam

Just thinking back over having my little'un, how they start off so small, then slowly start to toddle, then talk and so on.......it goes so fast.

Kiddies go thru a few different stages of being clingy, tantrums and lying and they soon learn what is right and what is wrong over time!

And I have it all to go thru again :happydance: Jade is only 7 so when we are going thru the terrible two's (if we get it this time) we will probbly be going thru all new things with Jade too :roll: Ohh the joys......But, BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## Jo

There is 7 yrs between Emily and Jack aswell!!

They are such a great help but my gos the strops

Does Jade throw wobblers?

i swear to god hormones are kicking in quicker


----------



## Tam

:rofl: Bloody hormones!!

I am really lucky, Jade is so laid back she is horizontal, but she does have her moments. Her thing at the mo is when she gets told 'NO' she folds her arms, huffs and walks off, like a right little madam!! :o So I call her back and tell her to pack it in, then I get a really sweet 'Sorry Mum'.........Kids eh?!


So there is 7 yrs between yours, how have you found that? Jade is worried she wont want to play with the baby as she gets older, bless!


----------



## Jo

Well Em got a bit fed up at first 'cos he did nothing and said he was boring lol
Now that he is moving about she loves trying to play with him, though he gets fed up of her quicker than she does of him.

Emily has had the thing where she thinks she won't want to play with him and to be fair they probably won't except when they wanna go back to kiddie play if you know what i mean

I think by the time babies are 3 and the girls are 10 there will be a hell of a lot more huffing and stomping

Emily sounds like a baby elephant going up the stairs :roll:


----------



## Tam

:lol: :lol: You gotta love 'em!

We tried to explain to Jade that by the time the baby gets older she will be wanting to go out with her own friends and do her own thing, but it wont mean she wont love the baby and vice versa........and she is OK now!

How do they get on generally Jo? if you had the choice would you have had them closer together or you pleased with the age gap?

Ideally we would have liked them closer together but it wasn't to be, life got in the way.


----------



## Jo

Same as you Tam, life got in the way :? 

we starteded trying for when Emily started school at 4 1/2 so i would have 1 on 1 time with baby like i did with her

i caught on within 2 months but M/C at 15 weeks as she started school and i didnt feel ready to try sooner

But again as soon i stoped pill i was pg within 2 months with Jack

I think it is a great gap as they understand more about baby needing you time and are more prepared to wait until baby is fed say before playing a game or whatever


----------



## Tam

Awwwwwwwwwww I see how it works out, I must say I am really looking forward to it, Jade is really excited and she wants to help as much as possible.........we are involving her with everything, she has been to the scan, she will be coming out to pick some bits for the baby and she will also buy the baby a little something special......we will also get a a little something from the baby so that it makes a little bond and no jealousy straight away (hopefully).

I think it will be lovely......but we are also possibly thinking about having another quite soon after this one, but I am just not sure how that will affect the larger picture....are you thinking of having any more babe?

Sorry about your loss (((HUGS)))


----------



## Jo

If you wanna get jade a gift we got Emily a camera and photo album, just an idea for you :D 

i don't think we will be having any more, though i do miss being pregnant

Dunno why i miss it as i was sooo ill all the way through :( 

I developed Obstetric Cholestasis with Jack so i am so scared of it happening again and it not being detected if that makes anysense at all

But he doesn't seem to have been a baby baby as long as Emily was and i really miss the baby baby ness

I think thats because i just had Emily to focus on last time and everyone around me worked
This time i have school run and freinds etc....

Sorry rambling i hope that made sense


----------



## Tam

She has a camera, but that is a great idea we will make sure she brings it to the hospital and takes her own pics :D 

That makes perfect sense hun......that is the itchy thing innit, very dangerous?

I missed being pregnant with Jade, but I sailed thru that pregnancy! I think as I start to show I will also miss this ont tho.

Is there nothing that can be done for the condition if you was to be pregnant again?

I will have the school run and all that, I really hope this bbay has a good bout of baby baby.....it goes way too fast don't it!


----------



## Jo

Yeah OC is the itchy thing, i was lucky that i had an ace midwife who sent me for bloods straightaway, and i'd only scrtched my arm in front of her( i thought it was sunburn 'cos we had just got back from hols :roll: )

My care was then transfreered to Hospital and the monitered me and took my blood 2-3 times a week and a scan everyweek, also had *15*pills to take each day!!!
they induced me at 37 weeks

I had a great pregnancy with Emily, totally text book but she came at 37 weeks as well

I'm just nervous as it can be really dangourous if not caught in time and what really P****s me off is that there is nothing written in the bounty book etc... about it, yet everyone knows what to look for with Pre eclampsia

All it said in my bok was that it could end in still birth!!!!!!!!!!!
how reasurring is that :evil:


----------



## Tam

That is terrible!!!!!! 

Jo, can I be cheeky......but you posted a thread on the other site about it, could you do the same on here? It is such a dangerous condition and as you rightly say there is nothing commonly available to people!

I am so glad all worked out well in the end hun. Good job you had a midwife who was on the ball, crikey babe!!

Surely with that now being part of your pregnancy history, they should be looking for it next time? LOL @ me, sounds like I am trying to get you to have more kids regardless of what you want!!! :oops:


----------



## Jo

Yeah of course i will post and i'll ask Wobbles to sticky it, i was thinking about that earlier

:rofl: @ thought of you trying to get me to get PG

i think i would be more vigilant next time if i did get Pg


----------



## Tam

:lol:

Cheers babe!! :hugs: xx


----------



## lottie

well ive got an 8 year old a 6 year old two 4 year old and a 6 month old
they can go from playing nicely and helping to little brats and beating each other up i say no more deffinatley.


----------



## Tam

:lol: That will keep ya on your toes!! :wink:


----------



## Wobbles

Brats :rofl:


----------



## Tam

:shock: 





:lol:


----------

